# PV1 - Provaris Energy



## System (14 October 2011)

Titan Energy Ltd (TTE) was formerly known as Westralian Gas and Power Limited (WGP).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the WGP thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=979


----------



## Greenmitzy (26 March 2012)

*Re: TTE - Titan Energy*

Is anybody watching Titan Energy? Lots of activity in the last few trading days. There has been a few positive announcements recently.

I'm holding but not sure where it's going, can anyone shed some light on this one? 

Cheers


----------



## explod (29 March 2012)

*Re: TTE - Titan Energy*



Greenmitzy said:


> Is anybody watching Titan Energy? Lots of activity in the last few trading days. There has been a few positive announcements recently.
> 
> I'm holding but not sure where it's going, can anyone shed some light on this one?
> 
> Cheers




Yes and decided to get in just before the trading halt last week.  They are trying to emulate what MAD (Maverick Drilling)have done.  However they have a very long way to go from here but just felt they could be worth the punt.

Do not know too much about them yet but the open today seems to bode well with good support shown late in the day.


----------



## basilio (4 April 2012)

*Re: TTE - Titan Energy*

This does like enticing...  And we won't die wondering about its prospects.

They have spudded a well in their  (Buddy) Franklin prospect which will reach paydirt (or not...) in 7 days.  The cost of the drill seems quite modest as well - approx $280k.

Given that the company is only valued at $12m any decent strike should cause some feathers to fly on the SP.

AND they have so many more  cheap prospects lined up.  

I'm in for the ride.

___________________________________________________________

Thanks for picking this up Explod. Really, really hope you win this months stock tipping competition with say a 300% rise.  ( won't mind coming second in the least ! )


----------



## Joules MM1 (20 July 2012)

*Re: TTE - Titan Energy*

in take off mode? ......right vol, right action.....slow burn uphill......


----------



## hangseng (27 July 2012)

*Re: TTE - Titan Energy*

Nearology at play, looking for TTE to bounce from here riding on the back of Arrowsmith with NWE.

A bit of resitance at 1.7 and still some supply around, however a break from here on some volume could see a near term re-test of resistance at 2. Break of 2 then a possible re-test of the double top from March/April of 2.2.

Break of 2 on volume may also play out the C&H pattern with a target of around 2.8.
2.0 - 1.2 = .8
2.0 +.8 = 2.8

Will it or won't it?
Noting it needs to break and hold 2 to confirm the C&H


----------



## hangseng (31 July 2012)

*Re: TTE - Titan Energy*



hangseng said:


> Nearology at play, looking for TTE to bounce from here riding on the back of Arrowsmith with NWE.
> 
> A bit of resitance at 1.7 and still some supply around, however a break from here on some volume could see a near term re-test of resistance at 2. Break of 2 then a possible re-test of the double top from March/April of 2.2.
> 
> ...




Update....

Volume has increased almost 10x since my last post (over 28m traded), now heading as I expected riding on the back of NWE and for good reason being in the near location and so close to Woodada Deep of AWE. DR-11 only 10kms to the east and this 100% TTE, and adjoining to the south EP455 10% TTE 90% AWE. Still plenty of supply today but thinning and also plenty of willing buyers stepping up to 1.8 today for a small increment rise in sp. Not there yet as per my last but at least now looking very positive.


----------



## dgcruzing (8 October 2012)

*Re: TTE - Titan Energy*

drilling started..
good program in place..
this could be one to watch over the next few months..
worth a punt at these prices..plenty of stock sold into the descent rises..
old holders need to be refreshed from burnout from promises made by previous management..
but seems set for some solid movement if any of these holes prove themselves up.
for sure there will be a consolidation of shares in the future if they hit gas.. but for now
tenements look good..right places, right time..plenty of eyes looking over where they propose to drill..

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mr. jeff (23 October 2012)

*Re: TTE - Titan Energy*



dgcruzing said:


> drilling started..
> good program in place..
> this could be one to watch over the next few months..
> worth a punt at these prices..plenty of stock sold into the descent rises..
> ...




Volume came in today and a solid move above 2c level, up 16%. Have entered at 1.9c and looking for a good break on this drilling. It has been a long time coming. Hopefully an update soon and this level holds.


----------



## dgcruzing (29 October 2012)

*Re: TTE - Titan Energy*

The main game will be the leases they hold close to NWE & AWE. 

There is some good land there, JV with AWE and drilling program in place.. Near-olgy will come into play.. 

Looking through the lease placement they have same formations a good way into one of the areas they hold. 

Actually I am not sure why so much energy on the USA assets.. As the main game is back here in West Australia on these gas leases.. As if they get a hit, it will be a company changing experience.. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miner (27 December 2012)

*Re: TTE - Titan Energy*

Looking into TTE there was no posting since 29 Oct.
Hope the punters will be interested to comment on the attached report - is it a BESBS play ??


----------



## hangseng (5 January 2013)

*Re: TTE - Titan Energy*



Miner said:


> Looking into TTE there was no posting since 29 Oct.
> Hope the punters will be interested to comment on the attached report - is it a BESBS play ??




I only stopped posting as there was little interest. I have continued to accumulate to now a sizeable holding.

Allen Dome is proving to be better than first thought with more to come and There is still the North Perth Basin lease DR11 (100%TTE) right next door to the proven AWE lease and also the lease just to the south of which is around 15% TTE and the balance AWE.

Not without risk but the upside is enormous. So far TTE is working perfectly to plan with first oil at Allen Dome and now with increased oil flows, not a lot but it is a positive start providing cash flow. They are now acquiring additional Allen Salt Dome exposure.

A speculative wild card, but I see this as a worthwhile one short to medium term. Not a day trade stock, one to buy and hold for what I believe will be an inevitable spike on any major find in the US or Aus.


----------



## mr. jeff (14 January 2013)

*Re: TTE - Titan Energy*

YAWN

nothing happening, nothing has happened and no one is currently interested.
I hope I get to eat my words soon, but the finds and production rates are small.
I sold when the last lift failed, but keeping an eye on the technicals and nothing has appeared on the radar so far.
I agree on the prospectiveness of TTE, but time is not telling anything good so far...


----------



## Miner (15 January 2013)

*Re: TTE - Titan Energy*



mr. jeff said:


> YAWN
> 
> nothing happening, nothing has happened and no one is currently interested.
> I hope I get to eat my words soon, but the finds and production rates are small.
> ...




Mr Jeff
Probably many are there in the market still YAWNING so today announcement did not mark them to wake up.
I am wake  however but not having sleepless nights. If we follow slow unfolding news my speculation is by April TTE will fulfil its expected goals. Let us consider - all options exercised PLUS SI invested.


----------



## hangseng (20 March 2013)

*Re: TTE - Titan Energy*

TTE in trading halt to be lifted tomorrow morning pending drilling results. They haven't stated if results from the US or DR11 in the North Perth Basin.

Why a TH for oil/gas drilling results?, Surely there is flow or there isn't, they have had a duster and also wells with oil flow now producing small quantities both immediately announced without a trade halt. Any oil industry people out there with a clue as to what could possibly warrant a trade halt for drilling results?

Almost April Miner so maybe you stated goal is nearing, I certainly hope so as I have a swag of these now.


----------



## Ijustnewit (20 March 2013)

*Re: TTE - Titan Energy*



hangseng said:


> TTE in trading halt to be lifted tomorrow morning pending drilling results. They haven't stated if results from the US or DR11 in the North Perth Basin.
> 
> Why a TH for oil/gas drilling results?, Surely there is flow or there isn't, they have had a duster and also wells with oil flow now producing small quantities both immediately announced without a trade halt. Any oil industry people out there with a clue as to what could possibly warrant a trade halt for drilling results?
> 
> Almost April Miner so maybe you stated goal is nearing, I certainly hope so as I have a swag of these now.



I have been holding TTE for what seems like years now, and have taken many a beating . Also took up some options late last year so I hope like hell it's good news or it's back to the drawing board .

Cheers
IJN


----------



## Ijustnewit (21 March 2013)

*Re: TTE - Titan Energy*

Announcement out.

View attachment titanenergy.pdf


----------



## hangseng (21 March 2013)

*Re: TTE - Titan Energy*



Ijustnewit said:


> Announcement out.
> 
> View attachment 51420




And what a great announcement, commercial oil find in Texas and possibly company maker. Thrilled to bits and worth the wait. Still with DR11 in the North Perth Basin to come.

Happy days miner hope you were still on mate.


----------



## hangseng (22 March 2013)

*Re: TTE - Titan Energy*



hangseng said:


> And what a great announcement, commercial oil find in Texas and possibly company maker. Thrilled to bits and worth the wait. Still with DR11 in the North Perth Basin to come.
> 
> Happy days miner hope you were still on mate.




A little news to add, looking good.

http://www.wabusinessnews.com.au/ar...A&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=article_click


----------



## Miner (25 March 2013)

*Re: TTE - Titan Energy*



hangseng said:


> And what a great announcement, commercial oil find in Texas and possibly company maker. Thrilled to bits and worth the wait. Still with DR11 in the North Perth Basin to come.
> 
> Happy days miner hope you were still on mate.




Thanks HS. I am still holding TTE but stopped visiting ASF regularly or ASX on regular basis. Lot of things happening in copper mines in Peru so real focus is there now.
On a side note, looking at US job growth, speaking with some of the guns in Latin America  even with Cyprus issue, market will pick up.


----------



## hangseng (25 March 2013)

*Re: TTE - Titan Energy*



Miner said:


> Thanks HS. I am still holding TTE but stopped visiting ASF regularly or ASX on regular basis. Lot of things happening in copper mines in Peru so real focus is there now.
> On a side note, looking at US job growth, speaking with some of the guns in Latin America  even with Cyprus issue, market will pick up.




Good to "hear" from you mate, trust the world is treating you well over there.

Yes I believe we will have a bit of a hiccup then onwards again. Looking forward to an update on the recent TTE US find and DR11, clearly traders all over TTE going up and down like a yoyo. Good result from either of these will hopefully see TTE finally rerated.

Take care mate.

ps. Just saw a report on Cyprus and much worse than expected. Big bailout will occur but a "raid on deposits expected". 

See how the US responds tonight on that not so good news.


----------



## Joules MM1 (13 November 2013)

*TTE (TTEDA)*

consolidation.....riiight....anyways, Perry the focus..



i have some at .005's


----------



## Joules MM1 (14 November 2013)

*Re: TTE - Titan Energy*



> *Titan on the verge of taking off in Texas* (Page 1 of 3) By Dale Granger, 13 Nov 2013
> 
> It was Benjamin Franklin who said time is money which is why Western Australian oil and gas company Titan Energy is wasting no effort spudding a potential, game-changing tipping point at its Perry Ranch project in Texas, which has been independently assessed to contain $120 MM barrels of recoverable oil.



read more
link http://spenewsaustralasia.org/article.aspx?p=1&id=2411#sthash.ulJlRq33.dpuf


----------



## Joules MM1 (15 November 2013)

*Re: TTE - Titan Energy*

crickets

interesting move by the Buffett...interesting because he's typcially against anything that requires constant maintenance, constant capital input.....


			
				cnbc said:
			
		

> Nov 14 (Reuters) - Warren Buffett's Berkshire Hathaway Inc on Thursday disclosed a new $3.45 billion stake.....



http://www.cnbc.com/id/101200102


----------



## Joules MM1 (25 November 2013)

*Re: TTE - Titan Energy*

i bought some of these at .005's pre consol

of course now the consol is done and almost dusted we've got the opportunity to numerically reduce the value even further....lulz

D cap for me......wear it with pride


----------



## System (4 September 2015)

On September 4th, 2015, Titan Energy Limited changed its name to TTE Petroleum Limited.


----------



## System (3 February 2017)

On February 2nd, 2017, TTE Petroleum Limited (TTE) changed its name and ASX code to Global Energy Ventures Limited (GEV).

http://www.gev.com


----------



## Country Lad (8 December 2017)

Worth keeping an eye on this one when the suspension is lifted now that it has acquired Canadian company Sea NG Corporation.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 February 2021)

*Global developer of integrated compressed shipping projects *
*Advancing regional green marine transport solutions for natural gas and hydrogen*​Just had a Cap Raising of $6.3M. $50M M/C. 


*CNG *Optimum Ready for Commercialisation  ... Patented design for 200 MMscf of natural gas ... Full Design Approval for Construction ...  CNG full cycle low CO2e emissions
Compressed *H2 *Ship In development – World First 2,000 tonne hydrogen capacity​


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 March 2021)

GEV has received in-principle approval from the American Bureau of Shipping (ABS) for its innovative C-H2 ship design. The approval is for the company’s containment system for transporting compressed hydrogen in its C-H2 vessel which has a cargo capacity of 2,000 tonnes.

“This has been the result of significant effort by the company’s management team led by Martin Carolan, and GEV’s technical and engineering team in Canada,” executive chairman and chief executive, Maurice Brand, said.


> “The team has delivered this critical milestone several months ahead of schedule and under budget. The board is delighted with the outcome,” he said.




Hydrogen has significantly different chemical properties to natural gas and therefore a new design approach was required to ensure it safe transportation under pressurised conditions.


> “ABS concluded there were no unresolvable or un-mitigable risks identified during the HAZID [review] that would prevent further successful development of the compressed hydrogen ship design,” said the company.


----------



## greggles (6 October 2021)

*"American Bureau of Shipping (ABS) issued its Approval in Principle (AIP) for GEV’s pilot compressed hydrogen ship with a 430-tonne cargo capacity."*

Just noticed this company today. Fascinating stuff. Is green hydrogen going to fuel the next generation of cargo ships?



> Martin Carolan, Managing Director and CEO commented: “GEV is pleased to report that we have received AIP from ABS for our pilot scale 430-tonne hydrogen ship, which follows AIP received earlier this year for our innovative compressed hydrogen ship with a 2,000-tonne capacity. ABS is a leading classification society for gas carriers and GEV is looking forward to working with them to ensure that our compressed hydrogen ships continue to meet the highest safety standards.
> 
> Marine storage and transport solutions are required for hydrogen to contribute to global decarbonization ambitions. Efficient, safe and cost competitive marine transport solutions for high purity hydrogen are required before 2030 to enable the development of greenfield hydrogen supply chains at scale. GEV views the compressed hydrogen ship as a competitive carrier and the ideal scale to advance the commercialisation of several hydrogen greenfield export projects proposed or under development.”




Is this one of those companies we will look back on in five or ten years and say. "If only I had..."?


----------



## Ann (26 November 2021)

greggles said:


> Is this one of those companies we will look back on in five or ten years and say. "If only I had..."?




Reckon there will be plenty of time to hop into this if you still fancy it greggles. Looks like hydrogen may be on the hit parade for a while and at least it is doing something with hydrogen, not gonna do something, like a number of the other H2 plays.

"As 2021 heads towards a close, Global Energy Ventures (ASX: GEV) has positioned itself at the forefront of the rapidly emerging green hydrogen economy with its strategy to provide the “missing link” using its proprietary compressed hydrogen shipping technology.

The company’s compressed shipping supply chain solution has been developed to enable the economic transport of green hydrogen from production sites to consumers where shipping is over a regional distance of up to 4,000 nautical miles."

more here....









						Global Energy Ventures’ technology provides ‘missing link’ for global green hydrogen economy
					

As 2021 heads towards a close, Global Energy Ventures (ASX: GEV) has positioned itself at the forefront of the rapidly emerging green hydrogen economy




					smallcaps.com.au


----------



## greggles (26 November 2021)

Ann said:


> Reckon there will be plenty of time to hop into this if you still fancy it greggles. Looks like hydrogen may be on the hit parade for a while and *at least it is doing something with hydrogen, not gonna do something, like a number of the other H2 plays.*




That is what attracted me to the company in the first place. It is very focused on one particular niche, and global shipping is one very large (and potentialy profitable) niche. It also strikes me as a business that would be very dependent on intellectual property and GEV's hydrogen technology would be protected and licensable. So much potential here if GEV get it right. But I haven't jumped on board yet. Just watching from the sidelines at the moment.


----------



## System (16 May 2022)

On May 16th, 2022, Global Energy Ventures Ltd (GEV) changed its name and ASX code to Provaris Energy Ltd (PV1).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 May 2022)

Same game.  market cap $40 million

Provaris Energy Ltd (PV1) , formerly Global Energy Ventures Ltd, is an energy transition company with a mission to deliver compressed shipping solutions for transporting energy to regional markets  . Hydrogen


----------

